# Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System



## derdriver01 (21. September 2011)

*Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Hallo,
ich möchte mir die nächsten 6 Wochen einen neuen PC zusammenstellen.

Vorhgehabt hätte ich unter anderem:
Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K)
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KKN2)
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162)
dazu noch 4x4 Gb PC3-10667U

dazu fehlt mir aber noch ein schön leiser CPU Kühler. Könnt ihr mir tipps geben? Vorgehabt hätte ich ein Modell von EKL - jetzt habe ich aber schon viel von Scythe Mugen gelesen.

Wär dankbar für Tipps von euch.
Wie gesagt - Vorwiegend kommt es mir auf die Lautstärke an weil der PC im Wohnzimmer steht. Übertackten hab ich aber warscheinlich auch vor. Vorgestellt habe ich mir 4,2-4,4 Ghz.
Preislich wollte ich unter 50 Euro bleiben.

Danke, derdriver01


----------



## FreezerX (21. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho dürfte wohl der beste Kühler unter 50€ sein, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Er ist auch im passiven Betrieb deutlich hervorragend, sodass er mit geringen Drehzahlen sehr viel anfangen kann.
Meinen Lüfter zum HR-02 habe ich auf 720rpm gedrosselt (es geht noch weniger) und bei der Geschwindigkeit ist er aus 0,5m für mich nur in der stillen Nacht mit Mühe rauszuhören. 
Kühlt meinen 2500K auf 43°C in Spielen, 31°C  im Idle, bei obiger fester Drehzahl.


----------



## Kaktus (22. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Da stimme ich ebenfalls für den Thermalright Macho. Sofern du nicht übertakten möchtes, kannst du ihn auch Semipassiv betreiben, sprich du montierst keinen Lüfter an den Kühler und lässt ihn über den Lüfter am Heck des Gehäuses kühlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Ok passen dürfte der wohl ohne Probleme. Hab ich doch glatt was überlesen. Nur wer frei von Sünden ist werfe das erste Schwein.
EKL Nordwand wäre auch Ok wie der Mugen eigendlich auch, nur ist der fummelig bei der Montage


----------



## _chris_ (22. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dazu müßte man den Tower kennen, denn ca 16,2 cm kann bei einigen Kisten zu dicken Beulen im Seitenteil sorgen


 


derdriver01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir die nächsten 6 Wochen einen neuen PC zusammenstellen.
> 
> Vorhgehabt hätte ich unter anderem:
> ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Die Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition ist eine gute Alternative zum Macho.

Der Kühler wird eingebaut und fertig. Der Geräuschpegel liegt unter Last bei 0,3 Sone und die Kühleistung ist trotzdem auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Sanyassin (22. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Unter 50.-€ --> Yes (wobei verfügbar ab 52,90€).. alles andere halte ich für Kundenfang (erfahrungsgeprägt)
die 2,90 zzglVersand ist der Kühler allemal wert !!

Lautstärke --> aufgrund des gut zu skalierenden Lüfters gering

Kühlleistung --> Hervorragend

Übertaktungspotential --> GRANDE !!

Wovon ich rede --> Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Thermalright Silver Arrow 

--------------

andere Variante wurde schon genannt : Thermalright HR-02 Macho .. hab den in zwei Rechnern am Laufen und bin begeistert. Hatte auch den Mugen erst im Visier,
aber der Mugen schneidet deutlich schlechter ab, als der Macho... Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist aktuell unschlagbar...


----------



## derdriver01 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Ok danke - für mich spricht momentan alles für den Macho Kühler


----------



## derdriver01 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Ok, wollte mir morgen meine neuen Teile holen, aber den Macho Kühler bekomm ich nirgends direkt. Überall bei uns mit Wartezeit. Naja - und warten ist natürlich nicht so gut wenn man alles andere shcon da hat 

Was wäre der nächst beste Kühler? Wie schon gesagt - Sehr Leise und Kühlleistung sollte auch ausreichen zum Takten von einem i7 2600k


----------



## FreezerX (23. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Wenn Platz im Gehäuse ist (ach ja ich seh grad CM690^^), dann kannst du den Archon nehmen.


----------



## derdriver01 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Was wäre mit dem EKL Alpenföhn Brocken?


----------



## FreezerX (23. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Der Kühlkörper ist nicht schlecht, der Lüfter ist aber nicht Top-Silent. Für dein OC würd ich ihn nicht nehmen.^^ Da kommen schon eher wieder Mugen 2 oder Mugen 3 mit geregeltem Lüfter (Mainboard) in Frage.


----------



## elohim (24. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*



derdriver01 schrieb:


> Ok, wollte mir morgen meine neuen Teile holen, aber den Macho Kühler bekomm ich nirgends direkt. Überall bei uns mit Wartezeit. Naja - und warten ist natürlich nicht so gut wenn man alles andere shcon da hat
> 
> Was wäre der nächst beste Kühler? Wie schon gesagt - Sehr Leise und Kühlleistung sollte auch ausreichen zum Takten von einem i7 2600k


 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

is doch lagernd.


----------



## FreezerX (24. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Er hat geschrieben "bei uns nicht verfügbar". Damit meint er wohl was in seiner Umgebung^^ 

Bei Compuland würdest das Ding auch mit Versand für 39€ bekommen können.


----------



## derdriver01 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Hallo nochmal - ja meinte bei mir in der Umgebung. 

Habe mal das das andere Zeug geholt und habe für die Zwischenzeit den Box Kühler montiert.

Ich werde aber nun definitiv den Macho Kühler nehmen. Aber eine Frage habe ich dazu noch. Ich habe was gelesen von einer Back Platte die ich extra brauche? Wo bekomm ich die - oder geht es auch ohne?

Mainbord ist das ASUS P8Z68-V PRO  und hier das Restliche System Wunschliste vom 21.09.2011, 22:38 | Geizhals.at EU

Hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen ob ich den Kühler so befestigt kriege.

Bestellen tu ich bei denen - ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Thermalright HR-02 Macho


----------



## Abufaso (26. September 2011)

Da bräuchst du dann den hier Macho Montagerahmen


----------



## derdriver01 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Ok, dann ist es hinfällig - ich bin aus Österreich - und die Shops die da aufgelistet sind verlagen alle 20 Euro Versand in die Alpenrepublik^^


----------



## FrankU (26. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Wie wär´s mit etwas aus Österreich, Noctua NH-C14, ist top leise und hat beste Kühlleistung, die passende Backplate ist auch dabei, bin hochzufrieden..


----------



## derdriver01 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Naja, Noctua ist sicher eine Top Marke - aber halt dann schon eher Hochpreisig angesiedelt.

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das dem Macho Kühler seit Mitte August so ein Adapter beiligen müsste und habe mir jetzt einfach mal einen bestellt bei Alternate. Ansonsten geht er eben zurück.


----------



## FrankU (27. September 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*



derdriver01 schrieb:


> Naja, Noctua ist sicher eine Top Marke - aber halt dann schon eher Hochpreisig angesiedelt.


 
Was heisst hochpreisig? Eine Graka für 500 € wird manchmal so aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt und das vielleicht jedes Jahr. Das ist für mich hochpreisig, die reine Geldverschwendung. Den Noctua kannst Du wahrscheinlich auch noch beim übernächsten Prozessor-Upgrade verwenden.


----------



## derdriver01 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

So, Die  Altenate Bestellung konnte ich noch stornieren, und habe nun bei PC Cooling de den Macho 02 bestellt da hier die richtige Montageplatte definitiv dabei ist. 
Ich muss sagen der Einbau war etwas stressig, aber jetzt läuft er echt unhörbar. Ein Superteil um den Preis.
Kann ich echt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Maurer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Top Silent Lüfter für i2600K System*

Den HR-02 hab mich mir auch bestellt, bin schon gespannt


----------

